

News stories lost on iPhone day: what did you miss? - procyon
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/07/14/news-stories-lost-iphone-day-what-did-you-miss

======
Tichy
News that won't be missed. It only makes me a little bit sad that Kodak is
working on such useless products (don't know about the camera, but the HD
player thing - who wants something like that in 2008?).

------
aasarava
Congrats to the Standard for at least acknowledging that iPhone coverage has
been all-consuming these past few days.

